# noisy tuesday



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

and just who were you talking about at work?????


Sounds like you had a great day!

Good job. What did you catch the catfish on???


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Catfish nailed a gulp and got airborne all the way out of the water. I thought it was a ladyfish at first.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

Kewl.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

thats what its all about right there.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Great job! [smiley=vrolijk_26.gif]

Start em young!


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Great trout. That kids going to be spoiled for sure. [smiley=thumbup.gif]


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

Great Fish!

You trying to hide your identy from it? 

Can't wait until I get my grand-daughter on the lagoon and into some schoolie trout. She likes to fish now, but now that we're mobile (just bought our first boat), she's going to like it even more.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi Lil' Beavis,

I am Lil' Tommy_in_orl. How old are you? I'm 5 years old. 

How did you catch that fish? Did you have fun catching the fish?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Great job Beav's.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Good job Dad. Way to put the young-un on some fish.


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

dean, when can we have pics of the babysitter fishing ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------

